# I salute you!



## girlbug2 (Jun 10, 2008)

My martial art is Krav Maga which incorporates a little bit of grappling but is largely punches, kicks and dirty tricks. I just attended a special grappling seminar at the studio on Saturday. My God, you people have a lot of stamina to do that!

After the seminar I have a newfound respect for grappling. It's not my preferred mode but it is nice to know some grappling just in case my "front lines" fail me and I find myself on the ground. If anything, this has motivated me to work doubly hard to ensure that my kicks and punches are more effective!


----------



## allenjp (Jun 10, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> My martial art is Krav Maga which incorporates a little bit of grappling but is largely punches, kicks and dirty tricks. I just attended a special grappling seminar at the studio on Saturday. My God, you people have a lot of stamina to do that!
> 
> After the seminar I have a newfound respect for grappling. It's not my preferred mode but it is nice to know some grappling just in case my "front lines" fail me and I find myself on the ground. If anything, this has motivated me to work doubly hard to ensure that my kicks and punches are more effective!


 
Thank you! Yes, what many people do not realize is that groundfighting requires much more conditioning and stamina than they think because you are fighting *against *someone's weight and strength at almost all times. Although the skilled ground fighter strives to use positioning and leverage more than strength it still requires excellent conditioning because when you're tired out it is very difficult to acheive that proper position.I first realized the stamina needed for ground fighting when I was wrestling in high school and some of the football "studs" came to roll with us a few times. They quickly learned that in just six minutes they got more tired than in a 60 minute football game. 

The reason why  I decided to train in ground fighting at this time is that while a standup game is indespensible, and I would NOT like to end up on the ground in a SD situation, it is extremely difficult, if not impossible to avoid being taken down by someone who is determined and knows how to do it, so I figure I better know what I'm doing in case I do get taken down.

It is rare for someone who trains only or mostly stand up fighting to give us this kind of compliment so again, 

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, any form of wrestling is so much more draining than people realize!


----------



## allenjp (Jun 10, 2008)

I would also like to add:

I also salute you, Girlbug, for training in Krav Maga, I have only seen some of the training for that discipline, and what I have seen has looked VERY tough...


----------



## lklawson (Jun 18, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Yes, what many people do not realize is that groundfighting requires much more conditioning and stamina than they think because you are fighting *against *someone's weight and strength at almost all times. Although the skilled ground fighter strives to use positioning and leverage more than strength it still requires excellent conditioning because when you're tired out it is very difficult to acheive that proper position.I first realized the stamina needed for ground fighting when I was wrestling in high school and some of the football "studs" came to roll with us a few times. They quickly learned that in just six minutes they got more tired than in a 60 minute football game.


It's a different kind of conditioning.  It's specific to grappling.  Most grapplers would probably be blown trying to opperate at peak in Football.  Or sprinting.  Or...  whatever.

You have to condition for what you're doing.  Strange sounding to many, but true.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Topeng (Jun 19, 2008)

I currently study Eskrima and our art incorporates Dumog (Filipino Wrestling). Its definately two different types of conditioning.
We did a drill last night in which almost every time it went to grappling.  Man was I spent after just a few minutes. If it wasn't for having wrestling experience, I would have lost every encounter.
Keep it up guys and gals. People underestimating what it takes to fight on the ground is a potential nail in their coffin.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

Dumog/buno can be draining, but I found BJJ even more so!


----------



## MattJ (Jun 20, 2008)

I have found BJJ to be far more tiring than any of the stand-up stuff that I have done.


----------

